# What happens to body fat when you burn it?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:What happens to body fat when you burn it? Please try to explain in laymen’s terms exactly what happens when you start toburn body fat. I heard a statement that the fat cell has to get moved into themuscle cell for it to be released or burned. Answer:When stored body fat is burned for energy, [...]

*Read More...*


----------

